# School mistakes huge burrito for weapon, goes into lockdown



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7683168/

:devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Is that a burrito in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

This could open up a whole big can of worms... like the ongoing contraversy of "when are we going too far" contraversy....

Disclaimer: i am not opening up the contraversy....


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

If the burrito is actually quite large, this following statement makes sense.

Somehow I don't see a kid walking into school with an AK or a M44. I mean, really? I'm glad that there was some security about but wow. The witness should've stopped the kid.

EDIT:

Whoops, really old topic. Similar threads brought me to this page. My bad.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to go Burrito Boy! And they say size doesn't matter, HA! Lets just that's sour cream that thing's packin...


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LMAO...Oh boy! Glad it was a false alarm, and damn that must been a big burrito! You go Burrito boy! Give the kid an A!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A 30 inch long burrito?!?!?! Geez, no wonder obesity is such a problem in this country:googly:


----------

